# Torpado Dominio T6000 - is it a good bike?



## denny101 (Nov 10, 2009)

Torpado Dominio T6000 has a carbon monocoque frame, campagnolo veloce, mavic aksium wheels. Does anyone know this brand / bicycle? I can buy it relatively cheap, about 1200EUR. I found on the internet that it's an old company but I can't find any reviews on the bikes. A local store owner was telling me that there are many differences between carbon frames and that Colnago has the best carbon frames. Comments appreciated.


----------

